# [audacious] Rechenmonster?

## pablo_supertux

Hi

gestern habe ich ein reguläres Update von audacious gemacht (media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1) und mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich audacious starte (was ich ja immer bei jedem Login tue) ich sofort 100% CPU-Last habe. Schließe ich audacious, dann geht alles sofort runter. Hab das schon ein Paar Mal ausprobiert, jedes Mal dasselbe. Hab keine exotische CFLAGS (-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe) also kann ich mir nicht erklären, woran es liegen kann. Hat jemand Ahnung, was da los sein kann?

----------

## b3cks

Hast du Audacious mal mit frischer Config und leerem Cache gestartet (einfach mal ~/.config/audacious/ umbenannt)? Hatte in der Vergangenheit derartige 100% Last Phänomene, welche auf Playlist-Cache und/oder config-Datei zurück zu führen waren. Habe seit der aktuellen Stable-Version im Portage aber keine Probleme mehr und endlich funktionieren auch Streams zuverlässig und ohne Abstürze.

----------

## pablo_supertux

nein, habe ich nicht, das werde ich mal ausprobieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

hab gerade ausprobiert, hab minimal was gebracht aber als ich die Playlist geladen hat, dann war es sogar schlimmer (Mensch, wie vermisse ich den guten alten xmms)

----------

## Necoro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> (Mensch, wie vermisse ich den guten alten xmms)

 

diese Stimmung kenn ich  :Wink:  - bin vor einiger Zeit auf den MPD umgestiegen ... der läuft jetzt mit so 1-2% CPU-Last (ab und zu gibt es wegen ALSA-Problemen auch mal 10 ... aber ok). Um den zu betreiben braucht man auch keine grafische Oberfläche. Und wenn, denn sind sie schlank  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

warum installierst du dann nicht wieder xmms? ich benutze den nach wie vor, auch wenn er aus portage raus ist. allerdings ist amarok immernoch mein favorisierter mp3 player, xmms wird für kurze videos oder "spiel mir mal eben medium XYZ ab" benutzt.

eine zeitlang gab es das ebuild im zugaina overlay, habs leider auch nicht mehr sonst würde ich es posten

mfg

----------

## firefly

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> warum installierst du dann nicht wieder xmms? ich benutze den nach wie vor, auch wenn er aus portage raus ist. allerdings ist amarok immernoch mein favorisierter mp3 player, xmms wird für kurze videos oder "spiel mir mal eben medium XYZ ab" benutzt.
> 
> 

 

dafür würde ich lieber direkt mplayer verwenden  :Wink: 

und wegen xmms ebuilds: http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/media-sound/xmms/?hideattic=0

sind halt etwas veraltet

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> warum installierst du dann nicht wieder xmms? ich benutze den nach wie vor, auch wenn er aus portage raus ist. allerdings ist amarok immernoch mein favorisierter mp3 player, xmms wird für kurze videos oder "spiel mir mal eben medium XYZ ab" benutzt.

 

weil ich keine Lust die möglichen (broken) Dependencies per Hand selber aufzulösen, und das Paket zu verwalten, XMMS ist ja auch guten Gründen vom Portage geflogen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dafür würde ich lieber direkt mplayer verwenden 
> 
> 

 

genau. So tue ich es auch.

Bin kein großer Fan von KDE Anwendungen aber hab Amarok mal ne Chance gegeben. Cool, es verhält sich viel besser als audacious, verbraucht deulich weniger CPU und sortiert endlich mal die Listen Playlists richtig. audtool ist schon was feines, gibt es so etwas auch für den Amarok (wobei mir die amarok -p/-s/.... zur Zeit für meine Keybindings in Fluxbox reichen).

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> dafür würde ich lieber direkt mplayer verwenden 
> ...

 

audtool macht vermutlich nichts anderes als der aufruf von amarok, wenn eine instanz von amarok läuft -> über ein IPC (Inter Process Communication) Mechanismus mit dem laufenden Instanz zu kommunizieren.

für Amarok (für kde3) kannst du auch bestimmt dcop verwenden.

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für Amarok (für kde3) kannst du auch bestimmt dcop verwenden.

 

Beispiel:

```
dcop --user $USER amarok player next
```

Hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal ein Shell-Skript geschrieben, was genau DCOP benutzt um Amarok über SSH zu steuern  :Smile:  - also ja es geht

/edit: Ich verwende kein Amarok mehr - der Befehl oben ist aus dem o.g. Skript zusammengereimt  :Wink: . Es ist nicht getestet, dass der hier wirklich tut

----------

## musv

Das Kommando ist 

```
dcop amarok player [next|prev|playPause|stop]
```

Ich hat mir dazu 'n Script geschrieben, was ich dann über die Tasten Win+[F9-F12] ansteuer. 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> warum installierst du dann nicht wieder xmms?

 

Versuch mal mehr als 12000 Lieder in die Playliste von xmms zu laden. Soweit ich ich noch dunkel erinner, war da bei mir bei 113xx Schluß. Mehr hat xmms nicht verwalten können. Bei mehr als 7000 / 8000 Stücken in der Playlist läuft das Ding auf 40% CPU-Last. Sobald du in der Playlist scrollst, rennt die CPU auf 80%. Xmms stürzte relativ häufig ab und kommt mit großen Playlisten nicht klar. Audacious ist da ein wenig besser, aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Bei mir ist Audacious noch installiert, kommt aber nie zum Einsatz. 

Standardplayer: Amarok

Wenn nur mal ein oder 2 Sachen abgespielt / getestet werden sollen oder grad kein X läuft, funktioniert mplayer ganz prächtig.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe Audacious bei mir im Einsatz. Dieser ist auch mein StandarDplayer. Ich habe auch nie Probleme damit. Läuft schnell, zuverlässig und ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit den Player zu wechseln.  :Confused: 

----------

